
Guy Steele: Its Time for a New Old Language [video] (2017) - rfreytag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCuZkaaou0Q&t=1m43s
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15473199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15473199)

